# painting over powder coat



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

What is the best way to spray paint over an already existing powder coat. For instance: My CAI is powdercoated red, and now i want it black. I want to use spray paint to do this. Should i sand first, or just spray it on? Are there any other techniques to make it turn out better.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Prep it as you would any other thing you have spray painted. Sand it with a red Scotchbrite pad or 400 grit sandpaper.Then take some lacquer thinner and clean it thouroughly with a paper towel.Now take a tack rag and remove any lint or dirt you have left. Now you are ready to paint it.Do not touch it with a paper towel , a rag, or your bare fingers until after the paint is dry. It should be hung up in such a way that you can get to all areas without moving the piece. Allow it to air dry for an hour before you touch it, then bake it at 200 degrees for 10 minutes, or leave it to dry for a day. I do not think that 200 degrees will remelt the powder coat, and it will somewhat harden the paint. Just don't use your house oven as the smell is overwhelming and you will not be able to cook in your oven for some time(Don't ask me how I know!). Get a junk oven that works and use that. I oven baked Dupli Color engine enamel over Scotch brited chrome engine pieces 2 years ago and the paint hasn't flaked or peeled!


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

As long as the surface is scuffed, paint will stickk juuuuuuuuuust fine :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^you should get a job at maaco. that sounds like the concept they use.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

actually I think maaco's concept is more like paint is meant to stick to anything...


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

xt_out said:


> ^you should get a job at maaco. that sounds like the concept they use.


No, theres is, As long as the car was washed within the last 90 days ....... paint will stick juuuuuuuuuuuust fine :fluffy:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Nissan200sxSER said:


> What is the best way to spray paint over an already existing powder coat. For instance: My CAI is powdercoated red, and now i want it black. I want to use spray paint to do this. Should i sand first, or just spray it on? Are there any other techniques to make it turn out better.


I've painted my CAI red again because it looked like it needed some newness to it and it came out fine.  I'd definitely light sand it a bit before applying new paint.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Have you...*



Nissan200sxSER said:


> What is the best way to spray paint over an already existing powder coat. For instance: My CAI is powdercoated red, and now i want it black. I want to use spray paint to do this. Should i sand first, or just spray it on? Are there any other techniques to make it turn out better.


Have you thought about having it powder coated again?


----------

